# Scared (cramping and diarrhea at 20 weeks)



## Dana_Scully

I'm hope I'm freaking out for nothing. I started having really bad cramps, on and off. After a while I had really bad diarrhea (sorry TMI). Now I'm still kinda sore and cramping a little bit. My CM is normal, no bleeding but man were those cramps horrible. I checked the baby's heartbeat, it's 152. Is it normal to still feel a bit crampy and sore after?

I'm terrified of going into pre-term labor before my V-Day! It's so hard being pregnant after a loss, everything worries you. :(


----------



## cheshire

Sounds like you might have eaten something that disagreed with you, or picked up a nasty gastro bug. I imagine how you feel, I too got a bug a few weeks ago, although it didn't hit me hard diarrhoea always worries me as it is usually crampy. Also my body always has a clear out in preparation for labour (sorry if that's TMI) but because cramps don't usually accompany pre-labour emptying and it's not like diarrhoea, I kept in my head that it was just a bug and stopped worrying. Sure enough, it went quickly and I was back to constipation! Can't win!


----------



## Shezza84uk

I wouldn't worry too much as diarrhoea can cause cramps even without if being pregnancy related. Did you eat something that's possibly upset your tummy or could cause food poisoning? 

As long as there is no bleeding you will be fine drink lots to keep hydrated and hopefully tummy will settle eventually x


----------



## Wilfbown

Yes, I agree. Sounds like trapped wind/ dodgy tummy. You might start to feel better now. See how you feel shortly but LO's hb is strong so that's good! I have it every morning...think it's the prenatals + fruit! Hope you feel better soon xxx


----------



## Dana_Scully

I had a fudgesicle... I'm kinda lactose-intolerant. I can eat cheese and stuff but I have to drink lactose-free milk. Maybe there was a lot of "real" milk in the fudgesicle?

I'm feeling better now, still a bit sore. I just hope that the cramps won't come back!


----------



## septemberbaby

I'm sure you'll be fine as there was no blood. I had a night like that when I was just 11 weeks or so, so it was really scary...I was screaming in pain...hoping labour won't be as bad as that night!! :D

rest up and I'm sure you'll feel better soon. no more fudgesicles though! ;)


----------



## greats

Make sure to drink plenty of water since having diarrhea can cause bad dehydration. Sounds like you had a weird bug or something, might have been from something you ate before the fudgesicle or even from yesterday. Hope you're feeling better!


----------

